# need free plans on making a armoire



## mjeisenbaugh (Mar 3, 2008)

hey my wife knows I have the tools to do it, but does anyone have plans I can work from to do it?

I can take a good stab at it from what I know, but a set of plans would be easier to work with. Does anyone have a Amoire project they have done or a set of plans I can work from?

I can get hold of the wood to work of but would not mind the plans to make it!
I'm good at making shadow boxes and frames but this project goes a bit farther then I've ever tried.

HELP ANYONE PLEASE!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you google "armoire plans" several come up. Not all of them are free.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mjeisenbaugh

You may want to check out the links below...

"Hoosier cabinet plans"
Just one of many on the absolutely free plans web site
http://www.kennedyhardware.com/Hoosier-Cabinet-Plans-sp-9.html
----------
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/6011-absolutely-free-plans.html
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html
http://free-woodworking-stuff.com/

======



mjeisenbaugh said:


> hey my wife knows I have the tools to do it, but does anyone have plans I can work from to do it?
> 
> I can take a good stab at it from what I know, but a set of plans would be easier to work with. Does anyone have a Amoire project they have done or a set of plans I can work from?
> 
> ...


----------



## whopperdog (Jan 27, 2012)

I've just finished an Art Nouveau influenced dress-up armoire/schrank for my granddaughter that I am pretty pleased with that measures 3' wide x 5.5 feet tall. I simply built it style and rail since it's smaller and won't have a lot of stresses to it (I hope!). What size are you looking for? While I don't have measurements for it, I do have an German Schrank that I can photograph in detail that is approx 6-7' wide and tall if you're interested.


----------



## whopperdog (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, it's not doing me any good to be helpful before I have coffee....I see I'm about 4 years late.


----------

